# mittels Java in Grafik einen Text schreiben



## BastianW (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Grafik (JPEG) und will in diese Grafik einen Text an bestimmte stellen schreiben... und diese Grafik anschließend irgendwo speichern... Aber ich finde leider nirgendwo ein brauchbaren Codeschnipsel oder ein Beispiel. 

Alle Beispiele gehen davon aus das man 0 hat und etwas ganz neues erstellen will... vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen .


----------



## TheBodo (21. Januar 2008)

Moinsen.

eine kurze Frage erstmal, wie weit bist du, was willst du für ein Programm haben,
aber erstmal etwas code der dir schonmal helfen sollte:


```
BufferedImage img = new BufferedImage("bild.jpg");
Graphics2D imgG2D = img.createGraphics();
imgG2D.drawChars(string.toCharArray(), 0,  string.length(), 0, 14);
```

Dieser Code setzt dir den String string in dein Bild oben Rechts, wenn die Schriftgröße 14 ist, ist sie größer, ragt die Schrift oben über den Rand!

Ich gucke mal ob ich was mit speichern finde, aber das wars erstmal was ich so von jetzt auf gleich wusste!

mfg Bodo


----------



## TheBodo (21. Januar 2008)

Soderle und zum speichern findeste hier was:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-awt-swt/190610-jpanel-als-jpg-speichern-qualitaet-anpassen.html


----------

